# اساليب شحن البطاريات الصحيحة



## حمدان المغني (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم 

الكثير من المهندسين ينصحون بعدم شحن البطارية الـ 12 فولت بشاحن نظام 24 فولت 

ونريد ان نعرف لماذا؟

هل ذلك يُتلف البطارية ويُقصر من عمرها 

أم ان الشحن السريع يُستهلك بشكل سريع عند استخدام البطارية في الاضاءة بالمنزل ؟؟

السؤال هذا مهم لأن عندي بطارية جديدة 150 امبير /12 فولت من النوع الغالي 
ونظراً ان الكهرباء لا تأتي عندنا الا ساعتين باليوم وبالتالي اضطر الى شحنها بسرعة بنظام 24 فولت لاستغلال هذه الساعتين لكي تمتلىء بسرعة ولكن اخاف ان طريقة الشحن هذه قد تتلف البطارية ,, واذا اُتلفت بعد كم من الوقت يعني ممكن تعمل معي سنتين ولا ماراح تكمل سنتين بهذه الطريقة 
ام ان طريقة الشحن بهذه الطريقة لا تودي نفعا ,, وانه ليس معنى ان البطارية قد امتلئت بنظام 24 انها امتلئت فعلاً بما لو انها كانت شُحنت بنظام 12 . يعني شحن مغشوش قدام العين بالاميتر مليانه ويعلم الله كيف الشحن داخلها , وكما قال المثل المصري ( من برا هله هله ومن جوا يعلم الله ))

افيدووووونا افادكم الله*


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

نتمنى الافادة من الجميع


----------



## حمدان المغني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

!


----------



## ALTAKA (28 يونيو 2012)

*شحن البطارية 12فولت بشاحن 24*

شحن البطارية 12 فولت بشاحن 24 فولت يتلف البطارية ويفضل ان تستخدم شاحن 12 فولت والامبير يكون اكبر على حسب الطلب


حمدان المغني قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الكثير من المهندسين ينصحون بعدم شحن البطارية الـ 12 فولت بشاحن نظام 24 فولت
> 
> ...


----------



## ALTAKA (28 يونيو 2012)

الشحن بزيادة فولت اكبر من فولت البطارية يتلفها سريع وانما أستخدم شاحن بنفس الفولت وبزيادة الامبير حسب الاحتياج


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2012)

أخى
لا يستطيع أحد أن يجزم لك ما تأثير الشحن السريع على عمر البطارية سوى صانعها
لكل شركة موقع تضع عليه خواص منتجاتها و تأثير الشحن السريع عليها لكن من التجارب العملية فالشحن السريع يسبب فوران البطارية و من ثم يكون التفاعل الكيمائى قد لا يسير فى المسار السليم له

هذا بالطبع بالنسبة للبطاريات السائلة أما الحديثة عديمة الصيانه فربما التأثير أقل خطورة ولا أظن أن أحد قد قام بهذه التجربة ليحسم الأمر و مثال آخر فبعض أنواع البطاريات مثل الليثيوم أيون فى المحمول لا يهم التيار المهم الا ترتفع حرارتها

من قانون أوم نعلم أن التيار ينتج من الفولت فالفولت هو القوة *الدافعة *الكهربية أى ما يدفع الإلكترونات لتعبر خلال المقاومة ولا سبيل لزيادة التيار سوى برفع الفولت فلو استخدمت شاحن 12 فولت 100 أمبير لن يفرق عن 10 أمبير لأن التيار سيمر حسب مقاومة البطارية الداخلية و الفولت الداخلى 

أيضا يمكنك أن تجد معلومات أخرى فى قسم الكهرباء


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للجميع على المعلومات القيمة
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ ماجد بالطبع كلامك هو الصحيح لن يفيد زيادة التيار في زيادة سرعة الشحن الشحن لأن تيار الشحن يساوي ( 0.05 × تيار البطارية ) وهذا التيار يجب أن لا يقل عن الناتج وإن زاد فلن يسرع الشحن ولن يضر في شي إذا لم تقم بزيادة الفولتية


----------

